# chasing paper mice



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

i wasn't sure where to post this one......

I saw a video on youtube today about a vizsla attacking a chair. Right at the end, she jumps off and when she comes back into view spits out a small ball of paper. Which is funny because our V loves scrunched up paper balls too and I thought it was just him. 

We call them paper mousey because we make them up for the cat to chase but whenever Merc comes in the house he goes looking for one, even in preference to his own toys. 

Does anybody else's dogs do this? Is this another V thing I never knew about??


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep. They love those paper balls. They are also very, very good real mousers and will go one for one with a cat in that department. My last Vizsla, Rush, used to take the moles and mice away from the cat and kill them. I guess the cat took too long for his taste.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Everytime without fail when I am on this forum and the V walks into the office it will stick its head into the wastepaper basket behind me a try and steal a piece of paper :-\


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

And I thought my boy was special :-\

Well he is special.....

The only time we've had a real mouse in the house he was more interested in joining me jumping on the couch than chasing the mouse and then the cat stood on the mouse which eventually died of fright I think. Can't see either of my two making good mousers except with the paper version.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm absolutely certain your boy is pretty special in his own right.

We live on a river with abundant woods/wetlands and wildlife, so there is no shortage of little critters for the dogs to play about with.
After a fresh snowfall it can take quite a bit to get the "girlz" out of the woods. They get their noses down in the snow and plow up the mice,chipmunk,squirrel,voles etc, trails under the snow trying to get 'em. 
We also have beavers in the river, so it's pretty funny when they run into those on land. Luckily they're smart enough not to go in the water after them.


----------

